# Tapping an existing 4" PVC yard drain



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I dont want to use a standard glue on tee and found some saddle tees but they are special order and pricey. Is there any better solution to teeing into the existing 4" PVC pipe?


Yes.

Maybe one of the plumbers can identify this for you more accurately than I can but you can get a rubber boot that attaches with a clamp. I'll see if I can search and find you a link. These boots are used on DWV lines that are not pressurized.

Now, do you not want to use glue at all or just on the joint? You could just dry fit all the pieces without glueing- probably.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is a photo of something I worked on last year. This is one example of the type of fitting I am talking about. The clamp with the four screws is the part.

Here is another something I found. Look toward the end of the page and you will see an example of how to use the clamps.
http://www.u-repair.com/howto/dwvsystems.php


----------



## crza1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats what I am looking for exactly. I searched until I reached the end of the internet and could not find that. I am ok with glue but was not sure what to do if I had to glue both sides. The rubber boot solves that. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

crza1 said:


> Thats what I am looking for exactly. I searched until I reached the end of the internet and could not find that. I am ok with glue but was not sure what to do if I had to glue both sides. The rubber boot solves that. Thanks a bunch.


 
You can also use a "Fernco" fitting, the one shown is a "No-Hub" typically used on cast iron pipe.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> You can also use a "Fernco" fitting,


I could not remember that name to save my life! The no-hubs were the first that I came across to convey a better description at least.

Teamwork RJ!:thumbsup:


----------

